# The House of the Wolfman (2009)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

For all you Fright Fiends out there who love the classic Universal monsters like myself, here's something to sink your fangs into. Looks totally kick ass:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16798


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks AWESOME!


AWESOME!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I knew my friend Sinister would be all over this news 

This looks like it is going to be – dare I say – fang-tastic. It looks like they are trying to keep in the spirit and vibe of the period of the original Universal classics, which is terrific. Reminds me a bit of what made "The Call of Cthulhu" so wonderful.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

And here be the trailer, monster kids!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16823


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, now that I've gotten over my initial excitement, there's one thing that's bugging me about that trailer....the monster movie trailers were definitely slower paced than that, with large chunks of scenes instead of the modern tendency for flashing images. I hope the actual movie follows more closely to its inspiration, though if it's good, it's good.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hell yeah! I am more psyched to see this now than when I first heard about it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Take a look at the Dracula!...can you say _Lugosi_?

http://www.nukethefridge.com/index....-first-look-at-house-of-the-wolf-man-monsters


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Calling all monster kids and cool ghouls! Check out the new poster:










....and trailer:






The premiere of the fright flick will be October 1st in Los Angeles, CA:

Thursday, Oct. 1st, 2009 at 9:30pm. 
Vista Theatre
4473 Sunset Drive
Los Angeles, CA 90027

Doors open at 9:00 p.m.

http://houseofthewolfman.eventbrite.com/?ref=esfb

There is also word of a show in Pittsburgh, PA:

Special Pittsburgh Area Premiere 
One Show Only: Saturday, October 24th, 7:30 p.m.
Ligonier Theatre, Route 30, Ligonier, PA. Limited Seating.

http://www.monsterbashnews.com/houseofthewolfman.html

http://www.valleyplayers.org/index.php

I will be sure to let everyone know if I hear of any other showings. Yet another great Halloween present for all the classic monster fans out there!


----------

